# Wifi Help?



## Munchkin (May 4, 2009)

I didn't know where else this belonged, so I decided to post it here.

Anyway, I'm trying to get on wifi with my DS from home. I used that nifty little step-by-step guide on the official Nintendo site and, according to it, I have a wireless router (it's that little modem thing that came with the whole Verizon/DSL package stuff) because it has an antennae. Now, when I'm setting up a connection, it says I have a valid access point (the little padlock thing is blue, and it's unlocked). But when I test the connection, it's red with no signal bars for about half a second, then it becomes green with three signal bars for about ten seconds, then it goes back to red with no bars for another half a second and it says I'm not at a valid access point (the little error message comes up, saying I should go to the site for wifi help).

Now, in case it's not too obvious (though I imagine it is), I'm not a very technical person. I even tried to go through my computer's settings and copy down the IP, Subnet Mask, Gateway, etc. and use that, but it wasn't as half-successful as just automatically searching for a connection - it didn't work even for a millisecond (I had no idea what I was doing, it was just recommended to try that from some other site).

So can anyone help me out? Or at least let me know what's going on?
And, if someone decides to help, please make it as simple or as understandable as possible.

Please and thanks '^_^


----------



## Felidire (May 5, 2009)

-What *Brand* of router do you use, and which *model* is it?

-What's your computers *Operating system*?

-And *how many computers do you have*?


If you can get me those four answers, then maybe I can help you.


----------



## Munchkin (May 5, 2009)

1) Westell? That's what it says on the side. Model 327W.

2) ...Operating system? Do you mean Microsoft Windows XP? It also says "Home Edition / Version 2002 / Service Pack 2".

3) One computer~


----------



## Felidire (May 6, 2009)

Have you been to these pages?
-http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/connectingOnline.jsp
-http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/routers/Westell/P-327W/index.jsp

The bottom one should help out a bit if you haven't visited it already.
Along the top of that page are the two buttons:
**[Settings Needed for Search for an Access Point]*, and
**[Settings Needed for Manual Setup]*.

I didn't spend heaps of time looking at them, but they look like a thorough walkthrouhg to setting up WiFi for your DS. Let me know if you still can't get it to work~

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/wrInitialSetupHelp.jsp - That might help as well, I dunno. ,xP


----------



## Munchkin (May 6, 2009)

Oh...oh Felidire! Has anyone ever told you how awesome you are?!
I have wifi~ I have wifi~
*victory dance*

The only thing I did wrong was I didn't know to add ten to my IP. But I did now, and I GOT IT!
<3
=D

Oh, yeah, this topic can be closed now, I suppose~


----------



## Felidire (May 8, 2009)

Melodic Harmony said:


> Oh...oh Felidire! Has anyone ever told you how awesome you are?!


No, but they constantly tell me how much of a pretentious ass I am. ,xD

Good job~
If you want to battle or trade or anything let me know. x3


----------

